# My old hunting buddy



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

While I was out doing a little deer hunting and scouting for stumps and blowdowns I found my old hunting buddy....MR. OAK... down and decayed. It's been a while since I'd been out to visit with him and actually had forgotten he took the fall.....we had some good times waiting and watching for that big buck to appear.

I'm gonna salvage what I can.....appears some crotches and a few slabs....Base has fencing so I'll lose bottom 4-5 ft. Old weathered oak logs usually have a beautiful grain in the good heartwood.

Here's a dark pic...all I could get in the late rainy evening.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Isn't it odd how you can be sad for the loss of a tree? But I know the feeling. God bless.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Woodwart said:


> Isn't it odd how you can be sad for the loss of a tree? But I know the feeling. God bless.


Sad over the loss of a tree, absolutely.

Ridiculous about it...look at the link.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

ETWW said:


> Sad over the loss of a tree, absolutely.
> 
> Ridiculous about it...look at the link.


HHHMMMMMMM:blink::huh::huh: NOT that SAD :laughing::laughing::laughing:...notice I removed the link on the quote:shifty::shifty:.....I AIN'T that deep over the edge......I'LL pick it up....REPURPOSE it and it'll LIVE on FOREVER AGAIN:thumbsup::thumbsup: .....I'm a self-employeed WORKING man....I was sad when I found it....now I'm over it.....it WILL live again!!!

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

have u started milling it yet? anxious to see it.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

looks large


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Tree hugging is a luxury of our blessed society. Over night, get rid of electricity, plumbing, running water, internet, grocery stores, etc. and suddenly all hippies would be hunting rabbits and cutting trees, or else die. That, of course, is a "what if". Lucky for us all, life is pretty darn good. But I for one prefer to not count my winnings til the dealing is done :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Qbilder,
amazing how fast opinions would change.....BUT I ain't for removing your list:laughing::laughing::laughing: I enjoy those conveniences:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Midga,
Not removed from it's resting ground YET...hopefully by spring...I gotta get caught up on all the Blessings of trees I've already gotten on hilltop now....Ran out of dry storage space...like my wood to air dry under shelter...makes a better product...I see others cover the stack/s with metal top and have beautiful lumber...just not my way.

Aard,
I've sawed alot bigger...but something about an aged sapwood rotted off heartwood lumber. It's still 18-24" min and felt solid and off the ground for the most part. several smaller limbs.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*More Pics*

Got a few better pics today. This ones going to be Aard ....Gnarly:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing::laughing:. Appears to be white oak but I've seen a few reds hold up this much....Can't remember from the hunting days under it.

It's got an 75 degree elbow limb that'll be very interesting....along with 3 crotches in 6 ft at approx 28" at the widest.....AND a 7-8' x 20" dia trunk....OOOOYEAAAAHH a stump with wire fence but nice ROOT SPREAD.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Now were talking.
How's the access to it?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

looks like a real piece of work. cant wait for more pictures


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see this one either....going to be awesome....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Now Aard.....you KNOW these gnarly ones are right by the roadside:huh::huh::huh: THAT'S why I remembered it was down...2 yrs later:shifty::shifty:....1/4 mile from my traveled drive that is....oh yeah, on one of those slight slopes like your moving too:laughing::laughing::laughing:.

Yeah I can't wait to get the saw into that tree.

Thanks for the comments.

Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, Gnarly trees around a tight corner where cars/trucks screw up and debark them trees on occasion over their 100-200 yr old life makes em have character. Hard on sheet metal though. Trees don't move.

YES, G N A R L Y ! !


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*UPDATE!!! It's red oak!!*

Well a year and a few days I decided before our winter freeze hit us tonight I went and pulled the log to a flat spot and started the trim the trash off process. I had to lose the first 5' due to old fencing and major hollowin root stump area, I got a 6' trunk log at about 22" of heartwood AND a nice multi crotch. Here's a few pics. Still be a while before sawing....SORRY!!


----------

